# Tire Marks On Sealed Driveway



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey guys, So I have this sealed concrete driveway that's super slippery so I'll occasionally spin the tires on it. Now that the snows all gone there a small patches of tire marks all over the place. Gasoline or anything like that will ruin the finish but I tried just soap and water and it didn't seem to do anything. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Nick


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2131113 said:


> Hey guys, So I have this sealed concrete driveway that's super slippery so I'll occasionally spin the tires on it. Now that the snows all gone there a small patches of tire marks all over the place. Gasoline or anything like that will ruin the finish but I tried just soap and water and it didn't seem to do anything. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Nick


Maybe a pressure washer with hot water or steam cleaner. Either way you might remover some of the sealer.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

This happened on my driveway the last few heavy winters. Pushing up banks and large snows if you spin the tires will actually scrape off some of the sealer which is what happened in my driveway. Not sure if you had more of skid marks or burnouts or like me scrapes down to the old pavement top.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The fun of doing snow. Put some pics up. You may have to put sealer over the areas. Did you just leave marks, or remove the sealer?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Randall Ave;2131139 said:


> The fun of doing snow. Put some pics up. You may have to put sealer over the areas. Did you just leave marks, or remove the sealer?


Ill try and get some pics. I don't think I removed the sealer. Just black spots.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like you displaced the sealer...happens with cheap stuff


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If the customer is complaining. Seal coat the drive way and be done with it. Next season, put a clause in your contracts for this happening, or pass on this customer.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

He said concrete driveway. What will adding sealer over it do its clear


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Read his post first sentence. Sealed concrete driveway. I've never seen a sealed concrete driveway before. Around here, it's asphalt or pavers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kinda why asked for pictures. Hey I'm always willing to learn something new. If he's blowing the drives, how is he spinning the tires that much?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Nick I would think a power washer will remove the rubber however a reseal mite be required, problem you mite run into is resealing that specific spot mite stand out?? And some sealers don't agree with others?? Worst case you will need to strip the entire driveway and reseal everything!! That will be a costly mistake unfortunately.. I would think twice about doing any drives in the future with any stamped/exposed agg or sealed surface. Plain white concrete no problem... tough call either way? Goodluck!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Try some simple green and water....scrub it around in the areas lightly with a medium-stiff push broom...rinse off and be done. Good chance the tire marks will go away after a couple month anyway.

Don't try to pressure wash the marks out, that pretty much guarantees you will be cleaning and resealing the entire drive.

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...term=S-20941&utm_campaign=Janitorial+Supplies


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

leolkfrm;2131348 said:


> sounds like you displaced the sealer...happens with cheap stuff


This is possible, but I would like to see some good pictures of the driveway and tire marks first.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sealed concrete, We only seal concrete driveways when poured and finished for slow cure, Why is it so slippery does not have a broom finish? You need to put up a pic. It could of had a epoxy cover etc.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

snocrete;2131408 said:


> Try some simple green and water....scrub it around in the areas lightly with a medium-stiff push broom...rinse off and be done. Good chance the tire marks will go away after a couple month anyway.
> 
> Don't try to pressure wash the marks out, that pretty much guarantees you will be cleaning and resealing the entire drive.
> 
> http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...term=S-20941&utm_campaign=Janitorial+Supplies


Thank you I think that's the plan. Use some degreaser and hope it doesn't take the finish off. If it does then I'll redo those spots with the finish. If that doesn't work I guess I'll have to whip out the Honda and redo the whole thing. Maybe "sealer" is the wrong word for it. It's a fancy coloured concrete drive with a very slippery shines clear coat over it. Thought it was called a sealer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh boy....better post pics.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2131440 said:


> Thank you I think that's the plan. Use some degreaser and hope it doesn't take the finish off. If it does then I'll redo those spots with the finish. If that doesn't work I guess I'll have to whip out the Honda and redo the whole thing. Maybe "sealer" is the wrong word for it. It's a fancy coloured concrete drive with a very slippery shines clear coat over it. Thought it was called a sealer.


It most likely is a sealer, especially now that you mention its colored/decorative concrete. Even more caution should be used, now that you mentioned this.....but I still say start with simple green/water/push broom. Go light with the scrubbing of the push broom.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snocrete;2131451 said:


> It most likely is a sealer, especially now that you mention its colored/decorative concrete. Even more caution should be used, now that you mentioned this.....but I still say start with simple green/water/push broom. Go light with the scrubbing of the push broom.


Good info here.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FredG;2131428 said:


> Sealed concrete, We only seal concrete driveways when poured and finished for slow cure, Why is it so slippery does not have a broom finish? You need to put up a pic. It could of had a epoxy cover etc.


Curing agents are for curing concrete, not sealer. Maybe your mistaken that you've used a product thats a "cure & seal". And a driveway with a light broom finish and a couple coats of a topical decorative sealer can become very slick


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2131453 said:


> Good info here.


At least with the simple green, hes not out any big money. $6 or $7 bottle goes a long way....besides, he may find he likes having it around the shop for various things. I know its a regular fixture in our shop and job trailers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I use if I hafta clean a trailer floor. But, pics would help.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snocrete;2131458 said:


> Curing agents are for curing concrete, not sealer. Maybe your mistaken that you've used a product thats a "cure & seal". And a driveway with a light broom finish and a couple coats of a topical decorative sealer can become very slick


Why would you seal a concrete driveway? Curing agents are a sealer. After 7 days or so nothing can help it. Being concrete is sealed during the finishing process I don't believe in decorative coating, They have no purpose, only to the eye.

Bridge decks and roadways don't get a sealer application even while curing. They get burlap and water, NYS code.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FredG;2131531 said:


> Why would you seal a concrete driveway? Curing agents are a sealer. After 7 days or so nothing can help it. Being concrete is sealed during the finishing process I don't believe in decorative coating, They have no purpose, only to the eye.
> 
> Bridge decks and roadways don't get a sealer application even while curing. They get burlap and water, NYS code.


Fred I'm from the same area as the poster and all patterned or stamped concrete is sealed. Yes even my driveway and walkways are sealed. It's very common as it prolongs life and bring the colour out in the concrete.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

A clear coat of sealer on stamped or colored concrete is very common here . Very slippery and easily marked with various methods of snow removal .


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Concrete decorative, stamp, Brick pattern, color or none with a broom finish is basically the same mix accept for exposed for the color and size of stone in the mix. It would appear to me this sealer would create a safety hazard if so slick.

Over here I know a lot of guys in biz sealing and crack filling blacktop. I don't know of any guys sealing concrete drives in this City. I guess just different practices for different areas.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FredG;2131581 said:


> Concrete decorative, stamp, Brick pattern, color or none with a broom finish is basically the same mix accept for exposed for the color and size of stone in the mix. It would appear to me this sealer would create a safety hazard if so slick.
> 
> Over here I know a lot of guys in biz sealing and crack filling blacktop. I don't know of any guys sealing concrete drives in this City. I guess just different practices for different areas.


The difference in looks between non sealed and sealed is day and night. Also stains wipe off very easy. There's actually guy that drive around sealing concrete around here but most times those aren't the best guys to use. The same guys seal asphalt driveways.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FredG;2131531 said:


> Why would you seal a concrete driveway? Curing agents are a sealer. After 7 days or so nothing can help it. Being concrete is sealed during the finishing process I don't believe in decorative coating, They have no purpose, only to the eye.
> 
> Bridge decks and roadways don't get a sealer application even while curing. They get burlap and water, NYS code.


Curing agents are not sealers....unless (like I said before) its a cure & seal product.

You don't believe in decorative sealers? How could you, considering no one in your city does it.....you have no experience with it? Is there not much decorative concrete work in your city? What city are you speaking of by the way? I see your in the finger lakes region, which is the NE.....one of the best decorative concrete guys Ive ever known/worked with is based out of the NE. So I know for a fact its not your "region" that doesn't do any concrete sealing.



JD Dave;2131536 said:


> Fred I'm from the same area as the poster and all patterned or stamped concrete is sealed. Yes even my driveway and walkways are sealed. It's very common as it prolongs life and bring the colour out in the concrete.





SHAWZER;2131543 said:


> A clear coat of sealer on stamped or colored concrete is very common here . Very slippery and easily marked with various methods of snow removal .


Its common practice in most cities in the US as well...............................except the city fred is from.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SHAWZER;2131543 said:


> Very slippery and easily marked with various methods of snow removal .


BTW, there are ways to eliminate or reduce the slippery effect....but that's another subject.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've cleaned a lot of different things with simple green. All with a good amount of success. I would use a push broom with the softest bristles I could find.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Freshwater;2131700 said:


> I've cleaned a lot of different things with simple green. All with a good amount of success. I would use a push broom with the softest bristles I could find.


Ya, my post about medium-stiff bristle push broom was before knowing it was decorative concrete/sealer...with that I would recommend medium-soft bristle. I would still like to see pics of this driveway and the marks though....again, these could be markings that will naturally go away within a month or 2 for all we know????


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Depending on how bad they will where off. If you spun the tires bad they will not! The heat from the tire will wear off the sealer really easy. I use z product call blast to clean them, but a word of caution start with a 50/50 mix. Next year pass on the account your problems are just beginning with it!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought we were having a pretty good comversation. The whole point of this thread is how to get tire marks off of sealed patterned concrete driveway. Not that decorative is stupid and doesn't need sealed.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Got pics just don't know how to unlock upload on my phone. I'm starting to think that they aren't actually tire marks but marks from the black poly edge on the snowblower I was borrowing. One was so close to the garage there's no way I had my tire there.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

CLR and a brush, rinse with garden hose. May take a bit of elbow grease with the toughest ones.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2131752 said:


> Got pics just don't know how to unlock upload on my phone. I'm starting to think that they aren't actually tire marks but marks from the black poly edge on the snowblower I was borrowing. One was so close to the garage there's no way I had my tire there.


Did you see the driveway before the season started? Mabey they were there already. I can't post pics from my phone either.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Cough cough, There is a TON of stamped concrete driveways, walkways and patios in Central New York. Cough. Good luck getting it cleaned up Nick.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2131781 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Easy Fred, remember the last time you got your feathers ruffled? You made a few apologies.


Okay my apologizes to subscribed. I might be cracking Got to go find something to do..I'll be allright :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How about Goo Gone and a pressure washer?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I Googled how to clean it. Cement cleaner, scrub brush, and a pressure washer. Then it needs to be sealed. That's what I read, I do not no.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I know less than Nick about sealed concrete. I seal my stamped patio every spring (maybe it's a clear coat), it gives it an always wet look which we like. Same reason you wet the stuff down for your portfolio pictures it just looks fresher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think a double acting would do you just fine. Just don't let it do its thing to long, just enough and you'll be all set.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Put on some driveway cleaner general purpose degreaser kind of stuff. Worked in some places with lots of scrubbing but it left behind what looks like soap residue. Washed the entire driveway and now it's still there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it white-ish?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2131925 said:


> Is it white-ish?


Yeah kinda light greyish white


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Vinger will neutralize it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

www.wrmeadows.com


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2131930 said:


> Vinger will neutralize it


We're making a salad?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2131936 said:


> We're making a salad?


Yes, this is now www.saladsite.com

MJD is the head chef.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2131941 said:


> Yes, this is now www.saladsite.com
> 
> MJD is the head chef.


If you see a sleeping snake, you go teese it don't ya!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2131941 said:


> Yes, this is now www.saladsite.com
> 
> MJD is the head chef.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2131943 said:


> If you see a sleeping snake, you go teese it don't ya!!!


Doesn't everybody? Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2131943 said:


> If you see a sleeping snake, you go teese it don't ya!!!


You calling MJD a snake?

Saladsite has a nice ring to it, I love a good salad tossing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2131946 said:


> You calling MJD a snake?
> 
> Saladsite has a nice ring to it, I love a good salad tossing


I no better than to give the Principal a bad time. Had enough time outs in my younger years. Want my post count to break 1000 some day


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know what you mean, my real count is 12,348.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2131923 said:


> Put on some driveway cleaner general purpose degreaser kind of stuff. Worked in some places with lots of scrubbing but it left behind what looks like soap residue. Washed the entire driveway and now it's still there.


Nick.... simple green man. The sealer was probably petroleum based, so the degreaser probably started breaking down the sealer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WIPensFan;2131812 said:


> How about Goo Gone and a pressure washer?


That's some good stuff. And is not harmful to material.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick, A bucket with a little water and a concrete rubbing rock and a splash broom will take them rubber marks out. Then just spot seal it. With a little time it will all blend in. Be gentile. If all else fails.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, the truth is the truth. Most people don't like it, but a whole bunch of people have said you are wrong when it comes to sealed concrete and you made an accusation against someone who you had no idea what his background is or who he is. Not to mention others in your state have said sealing does happen.

FWIW, snocrete impressed me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well put Mark

Fred also impresses me though. I also can be very stubborn but this is a new level


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JD Dave;2132078 said:


> To be honest there's a lot of guys with plow and Sno w in there name on here that don't know anything either. Lol.


Don't forget the ones who use a pic of some equipment as a avatar or the ones who just chime in with some comment, they don't know anything ether.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2132141 said:


> Well Fred, you were being an arse. Would you be upset if you were correct and snocrete said "Hey Fred, you are absolutely right"?
> 
> No, the truth is the truth. Most people don't like it, but a whole bunch of people have said you are wrong when it comes to sealed concrete and you made an accusation against someone who you had no idea what his background is or who he is. Not to mention others in your state have said sealing does happen.
> 
> FWIW, snocrete impressed me.


The whole thing was started about sealer, Yes there is all king of concrete sealers on the market. My point was cure & seal can be applied after concrete is finished and poured to keep your water content in concrete to cure properly.

Concrete does not properly cure for 28 to 30 days, Not saying you can't drive on it. Cure and seal can be applied after concrete is cured, It seals the top just like any other BS sealers that vendors are selling at a much more reasonable price.

It really don't matter to me if snocrete claims he's right or wrong. I only seen a immature Response from a guy from Rochester about stamp but has no value to me. Okay maybe some may think I was rough, Maybe I was cracking. You ain't know one to be calling the kettle black. :laughing::laughing: I seen you close to the deep end as well.

I apologized publicly, But snowcrete had to call me a @$$ anyways. Whats there to be impressed about? Your talking about removing rubber marks off a drive? Try some mild cleaner, If that don't work rub them out as stated above and spot seal it. power wash whatever, This drive is not a piano. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2132144 said:


> Well put Mark
> 
> Fred also impresses me though. I also can be very stubborn but this is a new level


You wanna be a founding member with me to the new level of stubborn club.  :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Its a whole new world. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

OP,
Add a line to your contracts.
"Not responsible for damage to drive."

to remove, Tide laundry soap, dawn dish soap or acid.
scrub/power-wash
Then you will have some spots that are still different that the rest of the drive, 

can you re-apply the coating to just those spots and have it match? or will the whole drive need to be redone?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Give this guy a call, they know how to remove tire marks from concrete.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2132174 said:


> Give this guy a call, they know how to remove tire marks from concrete.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice from the people who know what I'm talking about and the people who actually pour concrete. So we used a general purpose degreaser kind of stuff. It got most of the marks out but left a milky kind of film. Talked to the customer and he said that we took the coloured sealer off. Appearently it's a very high end sealer with a reddish colour in it. The customer is really cool about it and said that the guy that finished it is coming back some time this spring to do a little touch up so we'll get it figured out then.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow;2132189 said:


> Thanks for the advice from the people who know what I'm talking about and the people who actually pour concrete. So we used a general purpose degreaser kind of stuff. It got most of the marks out but left a milky kind of film. Talked to the customer and he said that we took the coloured sealer off. Appearently it's a very high end sealer with a reddish colour in it. The customer is really cool about it and said that the guy that finished it is coming back some time this spring to do a little touch up so we'll get it figured out then.


Pay the guy to touch it up if you feel keeping your customer is worthwhile and amend your contract for next year. Hopefully its not too expensive. Good luck with it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2132155 said:


> Don't forget the ones who use a pic of some equipment as a avatar or the ones who just chime in with some comment, they don't know anything ether.


Your exactly right. Lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2132189 said:


> Thanks for the advice from the people who know what I'm talking about and the people who actually pour concrete. So we used a general purpose degreaser kind of stuff. It got most of the marks out but left a milky kind of film. Talked to the customer and he said that we took the coloured sealer off. Appearently it's a very high end sealer with a reddish colour in it. The customer is really cool about it and said that the guy that finished it is coming back some time this spring to do a little touch up so we'll get it figured out then.


Now it's not colored concrete it's colored sealer, Whats the guy coming back for touch up. This would only make me think customer complaint about his sealing job. What makes everybody so sure the touch up is going to match the sealing the guy did before? High end sealer whats that mean it don't where off, fade etc.:laughing::laughing: I guess the pressure washing thing or the rock rubbing, or the simple green etc any other above suggestions are out the door.

For the record never sealed nothing, Never poured any concrete. Did not spend 30yrs + nor a union operator. I just read books. What a mess. I wish you never touched it.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

FredG;2132278 said:


> Now it's not colored concrete it's colored sealer, Whats the guy coming back for touch up. This would only make me think customer complaint about his sealing job. What makes everybody so sure the touch up is going to match the sealing the guy did before? High end sealer whats that mean it don't where off, fade etc.:laughing::laughing: I guess the pressure washing thing or the rock rubbing, or the simple green etc any other above suggestions are out the door.
> 
> For the record never sealed nothing, Never poured any concrete. Did not spend 30yrs + nor a union operator. I just read books. What a mess. I wish you never touched it.


I'm not really too sure what you just said but anyways.....it's a coloured driveway with a coloured sealer to help bring out the colour in it and give it a brighter finish as well as being shiny. Simple green is a degreaser, that's exactly what I used. I'm not pressure washing his entire driveway for no reason when the guys coming back anyways.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Got any pics?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2132297 said:


> I'm not really too sure what you just said but anyways.....it's a coloured driveway with a coloured sealer to help bring out the colour in it and give it a brighter finish as well as being shiny. Simple green is a degreaser, that's exactly what I used. I'm not pressure washing his entire driveway for no reason when the guys coming back anyways.


We're just trying to help. Don't want to see you get slammed with a large bill for this. Still waiting for those pictures.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2132297 said:


> I'm not really too sure what you just said but anyways.....


Join the club! Thumbs Up


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes thank you all for your help. I didn't quite get what he was saying but sounds like he thinks the only way to fix the problem is a pressure washer, which isn't true.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2132298 said:


> Got any pics?


Got to be 15 threads asking for pics. If it's colored sealer I would not have touched it. It's probably a junk product and the OP is going to pay for it. No way would I buy into the guys coming back for touch up without a problem product or could of not been installed correctly. The touch up guy got his own problems being he's coming back.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

FredG;2132314 said:


> Got to be 15 threads asking for pics. If it's colored sealer I would not have touched it. It's probably a junk product and the OP is going to pay for it. No way would I buy into the guys coming back for touch up without a problem product or could of not been installed correctly. The touch up guy got his own problems being he's coming back.


The seal cost the customer $1000 and can't be bought in stores because it's so strong. Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Stuff like this happens, I hope the homeowner doesn't get too out of sorts over it. I had a customer last year with lots of natural stone and a paver blend. Where the pavers start off the gravel, the designer thought it would be a good idea to put a natural slab as a blender. The first propane truck across the slab broke it into 4 pieces, glad it wasn't me in the plow truck...


NickSnow&Mow;2132315 said:


> The seal cost the customer $1000 and can't be bought in stores because it's so strong. Thank you for your expertise.


 Lol I wish I was half this good at your age...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2132305 said:


> Yes thank you all for your help. I didn't quite get what he was saying but sounds like he thinks the only way to fix the problem is a pressure washer, which isn't true.


What I was saying is pressure washing will not correct it. The cleaner that you were using that got milky was breaking down the sealer, The pressure washer will do the same. Man you guys need to quit watching Bob Villa. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2132315 said:


> The seal cost the customer $1000 and can't be bought in stores because it's so strong. Thank you for your expertise.


Got any pics?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2132324 said:


> Got any pics?


Just posted one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2132326 said:


> Just posted one.


Never mind.........

A little bird is betting it's stained with no sealer.

But we'll have to wait for the expert to chime in.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2132326 said:


> Just posted one.


Are you talking about that little bit of white I'm seeing in the pic. I don't see no tire marks. That don't look terrible, You can barely see it. He probably won't even bother you about it. Hopefully, Not suggesting you be dishonest. But some sealers can soak in the concrete and not be a exact match to the other parts of slab. Concrete is not perfect and never will be.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2132334 said:


> Never mind.........
> 
> A little bird is betting it's stained with no sealer.
> 
> But we'll have to wait for the expert to chime in.


Give it a break


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mad scientists hard at work again??? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2;2132346 said:


> Mad scientists hard at work again??? :laughing::laughing:


I got to see if Mark will tell me were he got his old avatar of Einstein so I can post it up. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Forget it than I'd be a copy cat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG;2132350 said:


> I got to see if Mark will tell me were he got his old avatar of Einstein so I can post it up. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Forget it than I'd be a copy cat.


It was copied from a section of sealed, stained concrete.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG;2132350 said:


> I got to see if Mark will tell me were he got his old avatar of Einstein so I can post it up. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Forget it than I'd be a copy cat.


Here it is....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2;2132353 said:


> Here it is....


Yeah, that's the one


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That dude looks like he was drinking whats in that tube. Was that sealer. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He's pitching s bit$h about that. Is it a million dollar home?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JD Dave;2132078 said:


> To be honest there's a lot of guys with plow and Sno w in there name on here that don't know anything either. Lol.





SnoFarmer;2132155 said:


> Don't forget the ones who use a pic of some equipment as a avatar or the ones who just chime in with some comment, they don't know anything ether.





NickSnow&Mow;2132297 said:


> I'm not really too sure what you just said but anyways.





Mark Oomkes;2132304 said:


> Join the club! Thumbs Up





Mark Oomkes;2132324 said:


> Got any pics?


LOL



Mark Oomkes;2132334 said:


> Never mind.........
> 
> A little bird is betting it's stained with no sealer.
> 
> But we'll have to wait for the expert to chime in.


Man your good



Philbilly2;2132346 said:


> Mad scientists hard at work again??? :laughing::laughing:





Mark Oomkes;2132351 said:


> It was copied from a section of sealed, stained concrete.


LOL!

Fred, you sound like a stud.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, friggin "finger lakes expert". I hope everything works oot for ya Nick. Why is FredG on this forum? Jump into Cayuga lake already, sir. dayum. 

I will be in Seneca Falls tomorrow, going to bid on some pavers at those high end lake homes. (concrete is dumb)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;2132382 said:


> Man your good


Not me, it came from a guy who has probably hauled more cement than Fred can dream of.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pavers, huh?

In the Midwest, ours are concrete base.

I love plowing pavers


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2132397 said:


> Not me, it came from a guy who has probably hauled more cement than Fred can dream of.


Ooooh....you mean this guy. I asked him about being from Iceland but he swears hes from Michigan

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-taped-gagged-aboard-flight-article-1.1233554


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;2132412 said:


> Ooooh....you mean this guy. I asked him about being from Iceland but he swears hes from Michigan
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-taped-gagged-aboard-flight-article-1.1233554


Sure..........I know him as Todd, but that guy's name will work too. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2132399 said:


> Pavers, huh?
> 
> In the Midwest, ours are concrete base.
> 
> I love plowing pavers


I will install pavers, but refuse to plow them without a specific clause. I turn concrete drives away also, so I don't have to deal with the issues the OP has. Asphalt baby! I am just a  anyway.

I sure hope Nick gets the drive cleaned up at a reasonable cost, I would imagine he is getting close to negative for his service


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2132384 said:


> Wow, friggin "finger lakes expert". I hope everything works oot for ya Nick. Why is FredG on this forum? Jump into Cayuga lake already, sir. dayum.
> 
> I will be in Seneca Falls tomorrow, going to bid on some pavers at those high end lake homes. (concrete is dumb)


Thanks but I'll wait till summer, I no your not talking about the Sampson cottages because it has already been awarded, And when I get done with ya you won't get the ones your after when I find out who the contractor is. And if it's private you can have it maybe. I'll be looking for ya, or maybe you will come unmarked. Don't talk smack when your coming in my stomping grounds


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread started by a young kid has been hijacked. For adults who "claim" to be mature business men I would think most would have something better to do than waste the effort typing some of the childish hurling of nonsense.

To make threats at another company on a public forum. Shame on you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave;2132381 said:


> He's pitching s bit$h about that. Is it a million dollar home?


Its in Canada so it would be a mil and a half with the exchange.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Come to Chicago, we'll have wings and beer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

brianbrich1;2132458 said:


> This thread started by a young kid has been hijacked. For adults who "claim" to be mature business men I would think most would have something better to do than waste the effort typing some of the childish hurling of nonsense.
> 
> To make threats at another company on a public forum. Shame on you.


Whats wrong with that, Somebody tells you to jump in the lake this time of year it is probably death. I posted no negativity to him. Don't start none there should not be none.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2132474 said:


> Come to Chicago, we'll have wings and beer.


I'm in for wings and beer.

Nick the reason I suggested simple green is because I've found it to be way milder than other products yet still strong enough to work. Some background, my skidsteer is 36" wide and weighs 1900lbs, my excavator is 30" wide and weighs 1700lbs. I drive them everywhere and on and over every kind of patio, walk, surface etc. The worst they leave is tracks. I've cleaned tracks off sealed pavers with simple green with no issues. I hope you come out all right in the end.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Well I'll be over in the switching to blowing thread or something because I think we have some more urgent business discussions going on here. I'm not worried about it at all now that I've talked with the home owner. The guy will come and we'll get things figured out. No point stressing about it right now. I'll keep that in mind for the future, tried to find simple green but they didn't have the proper industrial stuff at Canadian Tire.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2132538 said:


> Well I'll be over in the switching to blowing thread or something because I think we have some more urgent business discussions going on here. I'm not worried about it at all now that I've talked with the home owner. The guy will come and we'll get things figured out. No point stressing about it right now. I'll keep that in mind for the future, tried to find simple green but they didn't have the proper industrial stuff at Canadian Tire.


Sorry your thread got all FU. Don't touch and don't stress about it. I just don't want you to take the blame, Meaning whole blame. Don't let the touch up guy or HO hose you. Personally I would made attempt to clean and as long as I used mild cleaner I would of told him that's all I can do.

I'm not suggesting you to do this, This is just me. You choose to put a coating knowing it's got to be plowed - blower, this is not something I'm willing to cover. When the touch up guy comes back if he sez I will take care of it fine or for little money your done. I don't know about Canada but over here you would not be able to turn to your insurance. For all you know that coating could say not intended for plowing etc.

Does this make any sense? Or am I high. $1000.00 for sealer what could it take to seal 3 -4 gallons. Concrete does not soak up material like blacktop. Just trying to help and don't want you to be soft. Technically you did not wreck nothing, Just tire marks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

NickSnow&Mow;2132538 said:


> Well I'll be over in the switching to blowing thread or something because I think we have some more urgent business discussions going on here. I'm not worried about it at all now that I've talked with the home owner. The guy will come and we'll get things figured out. No point stressing about it right now. I'll keep that in mind for the future, tried to find simple green but they didn't have the proper industrial stuff at Canadian Tire.


I guess I missed the party..............

I think you have the right idea, let the pro take care of it and don't stress out over it. I've poured enough stamped and decorative concrete, and used plenty of tinted sealer, that I know i could blend that in without issue. Once you've done this a few times, it's really not that complicated, and we have plenty of "tools in our arsenal" to take care of issues like this.

In the future, I'd have a talk with the homeowner about expectations, and either let these kinds of driveways go, or amend your contract. You will always have some sort of issue with these driveways & snow removal, short of shoveling them with a plastic shovel. First, the overall look relys on a topical sealer, and second, any minor blemishes show up much easier than on any other surface. Homeowners tend to be far more critical with decorative concrete than other surfaces.

Best of luck.

PS, what does a union operator's card have to do with concrete sealer??????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;2132773 said:


> I guess I missed the party..............
> 
> I think you have the right idea, let the pro take care of it and don't stress out over it. I've poured enough stamped and decorative concrete, and used plenty of tinted sealer, that I know i could blend that in without issue. Once you've done this a few times, it's really not that complicated, and we have plenty of "tools in our arsenal" to take care of issues like this.
> 
> ...


You could always relight the fireworks Joe. I'm up for some more entertainment.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jomama45;2132773 said:


> I guess I missed the party..............
> 
> I think you have the right idea, let the pro take care of it and don't stress out over it. I've poured enough stamped and decorative concrete, and used plenty of tinted sealer, that I know i could blend that in without issue. Once you've done this a few times, it's really not that complicated, and we have plenty of "tools in our arsenal" to take care of issues like this.
> 
> ...


Why ??????????


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2132779 said:


> You could always relight the fireworks Joe. I'm up for some more entertainment.


Nah, I can't stir nearly as well as you can..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why not??????????


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2132787 said:


> Why not??????????


Why? Why not?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

